# Problem returning to music after making phone call



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Has happened 3 times in the past week. 

I am listening to the cars built in music and after making or receiving a phone call, the music does not resume and just begins making a helicopter like noise.

Tried switching stations and switch to music from my phone but it does not recover until I stop and exit the car and then get back in.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have had that happened a few times, but not a while now.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Were you able to get it to recover while still driving?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Point 3 said:


> Were you able to get it to recover while still driving?


Nope. Each time I lost it until the next drive.


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

This happened to me right after delivery yesterday. I pulled over and did the 2 button reset to recover.


----------

